# Military Fitness Versus Bootcamp



## Deisce (9 Sep 2008)

I have been going to a class in Phoenix park called Boot camp which involves circuit training and have been happy with it. Now I notice taht their competitors Military Fitness have opened a class in Lucan. Anyone any experience with them, should I jump ship?

I am looking for a difficult workout so would appreciate if anyone has experience of miltary fitness or both.

Let me know

D


----------



## truthseeker (9 Sep 2008)

My OH did the Military Fitness and within 3 weeks sustained injuries that have now cost him 2 doctor visits, prescriptions, 1 physio visit and he still isnt better and that was 5 weeks ago.

I would be inclined to think the Military Fitness is harder as some female friends who I wouldnt have classed as being fit as OH did Boot Camp and were fine.

Obviously as with anything its not a good idea to jump in from totally unfit to heavy workout.

You can ring the Military Fitness trainers and ask them what the workout entails.

From my understanding of it its consists of things like jog along pitch, run along pitch, spring along pitch, squats, squats with someone on your back, running with someone on your back, wheelbarrowing each other, etc.... They match you with someone roughly similiar size and weight. Its NOT a good idea to suddenly start running about with a man on your back if youre not used to that level of training but you can opt of out things that you prefer not to do.


----------



## Deisce (9 Sep 2008)

Wow sounds hard. Will give it a go. Yeah boot camp is very female heavy but great fun.

Thanks

D


----------



## sue m (9 Sep 2008)

Hello fellow bootcamper from the phoenix park!


----------



## Brianne (9 Sep 2008)

Military fitness is what it says and the emphasis from what I have read is on doing the type of stuff that is necessary for military activity. It is necessary to remember that in the military environment, this activity is done after military medical assessment. You are talking about stuff that is done by fit people who have normal body mass index. Many military personnel ,once they have done their initial training , will rarely find it necessary to do extreme fitness training. As well as that, fitness tests in the military have varying standards dependent on the age of the individual being tested.


----------



## bacchus (10 Sep 2008)

There is nothing military about Military Fitness other than the name..Pure PR/Marketing stunt to attract punters...

OP, South Dublin City Council runs circuit classes in their leisure centres. It's pay as you go, no need for membership or pay for 8/10 weeks upfront. I think there is one in Lucan.


----------



## Deisce (10 Sep 2008)

Thanks Guys,
                   Military fitness have offered to let me do a session to see if I like it. so I'll give it a go. Thanks for all your help.And by the way I can't reccomend Boot camp enough. Great fun, great trainers and when you get to know them, great classmates.

D


----------



## RainyDay (11 Sep 2008)

The Bootcamp people seem to do a lot of illegal postering, on lamposts, parking payment booths, phone booths etc with their advertising - not very civic minded of them.


----------



## jnh (1 Oct 2008)

truthseeker said:


> My OH did the Military Fitness and within 3 weeks sustained injuries that have now cost him 2 doctor visits, prescriptions, 1 physio visit and he still isnt better and that was 5 weeks ago.
> ...
> From my understanding of it its consists of things like jog along pitch, run along pitch, spring along pitch, squats, squats with someone on your back, running with someone on your back, wheelbarrowing each other, etc.... They match you with someone roughly similiar size and weight. Its NOT a good idea to suddenly start running about with a man on your back if youre not used to that level of training but you can opt of out things that you prefer not to do.



Huh? I've been doing Military Fitness and that doesn't sound at all like the same thing. While it does give a good workout, there is absolutly no running around or squats with someone on your back. I have been doing it for the past five weeks and find it great fun. You can take all the exercises at your own pace, and it definitely increases in intensity as the weeks go on, but I can't see it getting to the point where you'd be carrying somebody around.


----------



## truthseeker (1 Oct 2008)

jnh said:


> Huh? I've been doing Military Fitness and that doesn't sound at all like the same thing. While it does give a good workout, there is absolutly no running around or squats with someone on your back. I have been doing it for the past five weeks and find it great fun. You can take all the exercises at your own pace, and it definitely increases in intensity as the weeks go on, but I can't see it getting to the point where you'd be carrying somebody around.


 
Believe me thats what he did. On week 3. And he still has the injuries to prove it. 

He does feel silly now though having had to explain to both a doctor and a physio that he sustained his injuries from running around with a man on his back - having never done any running at all before this.

Im sure theres different versions of Military Fitness about.


----------



## jnh (1 Oct 2008)

Just to clarify - the one I was talking about was [broken link removed]. In our group, people are classified as beginner or intermediate. Both groups do the same stuff, but beginners may have less repititions. I'm aware that there is an 'expert' level, but would not have thought anyone would have been put into that after three weeks, and had thought that they would again be doing similar stuff with just different variations/more repititions. There does seem to be quite a large emphasis on safety, so I'd be surprised if we progress to carrying each other around.


----------



## truthseeker (1 Oct 2008)

i dunno where or how OH heard about it but judging by places and times - that was it!
Week 3 they had a different instructor cos the usual one was sick or away - thats when it happened. He did say it was a WAY harder workout on week 3.

This is only an isolated experience - and the injury was as a result of an underlying weakness, may never have happened if he had progressed more slowly - he doesnt blame the training program, blames himself for doing stuff he should have known better than to be doing without a slow build up.


----------



## Purple (16 Nov 2008)

RainyDay said:


> The Bootcamp people seem to do a lot of illegal postering, on lamposts, parking payment booths, phone booths etc with their advertising - not very civic minded of them.


I've noticed that as well.


----------



## swimmy (5 Jan 2009)

*Bridal Bootcamp*

[broken link removed] is hosting a bridal bootcamp competition for any b2bs out there with Paul Hurley who just published a book about weight loss. 

It looks like he's not a plain personal trainer but really holistic and gets into behaviour modification etc. I'm already married and prefer a swim to anything but definitely worthwhile for anyone with a big day coming up!

Good luck!


----------



## patrick007 (9 Aug 2009)

YES i totally agree with the illegal postering issue about boot camp .They are making the city   very filthy, how can somebody train people in military style when they don't  have minimum discipline and  cant respect government property .........what is ur opinon guys.....i wonder if some one  reacts to this ........


----------



## Guest128 (12 Aug 2009)

TBH, they both sound ridiculous, carrying other people on you back in order to get fit, wheelbarrowing people! I can easily see how Truthseeker's OH got injured; do they have insurance I wonder, or is there an "I sign this and absolve you from all blame" waiver before you carry another person around a field?

The more I type the more stupid it sounds....


----------



## Purple (12 Aug 2009)

rosepetals, are you just a happy customer or do you have some link to them?


----------



## becky (12 Aug 2009)

I'm in the Limerick bootcamp and think you might be onto something there Purple.

You don't get holidays until you have signed up for the 3rd session ie hand over €450. I did see somehing about an incentive but think it was get 5 others to join so nothing to write home about. 

After this session I'll be going back to UL where you can pay as you go.

Other than that it's really good and so are the trainers.  Most seem to be ex army lads.


----------

